# Inspired by the Dark Soul of Edgar Allan Poe



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Once upon a midnight hour
As I lay brooding and most sour,
I harkened upon a late night knock.
Fearful I lay frozen, still as a rock.

It continued this infernal tapping,
Until at last I bade my visitor,
"Who is this? What mean you by this rapping?"
From the other side, there was no word.

Tapping gave way to pounding at my door,
"Damn you! Speak! What is this knocking for?!"
Then came that hideous groan, or perhaps even a moan,
"I've come to collect the soul that I have been sent for."

Quaking ever more, I hid beneath my blanket fold,
"Surely, it's not me! I'm really not that old!"
"Nay," retorted the phantom, "tis not you.
There lay beside you one of a paler hue."

I glanced at my beloved, in her frail state,
"Why, Sir, surely you can find it in you to hesitate!"
He wailed and hit the door all the louder,
"You have had adequate time beside her!"

"Nay! I pray you, wait! Grant her life!"
I pleaded with all my heart.
"Life? You call that life? Looks to me more like strife!"
He boomed shaking the door apart.

It fell from its frame with a splintering thud,
And he. . . it. . . darkly clad, silently stood.
He beckoned my love, with an open skeletal hand,
And I watched in horror as she sat up to stand.

Her legs slipped delicately from under the sheets.
Then, she walked over to him as if still asleep.
He pulled her gingerly to his skeletal breast,
And there she lay her head to rest.

He carried my love off into the night,
I watched helplessly as they left my sight.
Off into the realms where there is no light,
I was to lose the one who brought me delight.

Gone though she may be from my life,
I can bare him no grudge for lifting her strife.
I await that blessed day when we reunite,
Til then I stalk that creature that comes in the night.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

this one of my favs!!


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you! Glad you enjoyed it


----------

